# Is carnation milk ok?



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

Bought a tin of carnation milk (light) this morning to have with my fruit pieces tonight it wont cause me a hyper will it? 

Thanks


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 30, 2010)

It does have a lot of sugar in it.

According to the website, Light Sweetened Condensed milk contains (per 50g serving) :-

139 calories (7% gda)
29.8g sugar (33% gda)

Evaporated Milk would be a better option :-

81 calories (4% gda)
6.2g sugar (7% gda)

Andy

p.s. Note that the labelling doesn't clearly say "sweetened", but that's what the website calls it!


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> It does have a lot of sugar in it.
> 
> According to the website, Light Sweetened Condensed milk contains (per 50g serving) :-
> 
> ...



Sorry just looked at tin it is evaporated that i have 

p.s thank you for moving post to right section kind sir


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 30, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Sorry just looked at tin it is evaporated that i have
> 
> p.s thank you for moving post to right section kind sir



I didn't move it  Must have been someone else 

Anyway, I'd guess that you can drizzle a small amount of the evap on your pud!

Andy


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I didn't move it  Must have been someone else
> 
> Anyway, I'd guess that you can drizzle a small amount of the evap on your pud!
> 
> Andy



oh i take back the kind sir bit then 

im having it over pear halves.


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 30, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> oh i take back the kind sir bit then
> 
> im having it over pear halves.



There's probably more sugar in the pear halves (do they come in syrup?)

Andy


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> There's probably more sugar in the pear halves (do they come in syrup?)
> 
> Andy



no juice i'm having 2 and a half pears.


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 30, 2010)

*raises hand* I moved it!  Thought it might get you some more responses over here


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 30, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> no juice i'm having 2 and a half pears.



Okey dokey! I'll leave it to the insulin controlled guys and gals to answer now!

Andy 

p.s. But it sounds OK to me.


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 30, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> *raises hand* I moved it!  Thought it might get you some more responses over here



I'm just too honest for my own good! I could have been labelled a "kind sir"! 

Andy


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> *raises hand* I moved it!  Thought it might get you some more responses over here



Thanks Becki.


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 30, 2010)

No worries


----------



## Steff (Jun 30, 2010)

Well had my pears and milk and all is well tested and was 5.4% , always wary when i try something for the first time since diagnosis.


----------

